# ENDED - WINNER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH Caption Contest - 02/16/2017 - Pic by luvmypets



## Support

_Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:






If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread._


----------



## CntryBoy777

Will ya please help get this Cold stuff off my face?....I thought it was Sugar!


----------



## micah wotring

Really? And yer just gonna take a picture? *sigh*


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Geez, at first I thought you were being nice and giving me a bunch of sugar, but now I'm not very happy with you and your just taking my picture without my permission. I think I'll sue you next opportunity.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

What doughnut?  I don't see any doughnut...


----------



## chickchick

You have to be cold to be queen...the cold never bothered me anyway


----------



## gishpar

AW, this is nothing.  I was all white during the Winter Vortex.


----------



## Sumi

HomeOnTheRange said:


> What doughnut?  I don't see any doughnut...


Here is our winning caption! Congrats @HomeOnTheRange!


----------



## Sumi

Join our new contest here: https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/official-byh-caption-contest-03-02-2017-pic-by-chickens.35433/


----------



## Sumi

Join our new contest here: https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/official-byh-caption-contest-03-02-2017-pic-by-chickens.35433/


----------



## micah wotring

Congrats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congratulations!


----------

